# Homeless Golden in Monroe Michigan



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

This golden doesn't even have a name..he's sadly known as A-9.
Monroe County Animal Control in Monroe Michigan has him.
Please...let's help him...contact anyone you can..please






Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Monroe, MI | A9


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you contacted the rescues in Michigan?


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

We have it covered. If his owner doesn't claim him.

Thanks!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) I love you guys. Really everyone who helps get these guys saved has a place in my heart. Your good peeps!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Awe, thanks! We do what we can. We are going through a reorganization after our President stepped down and our group is fantastic! I couldn't ask for a more caring group of people that are willing to go above and beyond for these dogs every day. We appreciate all of the great people who adopt, and those wonderful owners like the ones on this forum who spoil and love their dogs so they don't need rescued!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

You guys are the best-what a beautiful dog he is!!


----------

